# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ميسي: المنافسة مع كريستيانو رونالدو لم ترفع مستواي

## محمد السيد

*النجم الأرجنتيني يؤكد أن غريمه البرتغالي لاعب عظيم ولكنه لا يقارن نفسه به، ولا يفكر أبدا في تحديه أو ملاحقة أهدافه.*   
         ركزت وسائل الإعلام على جانب مهم من تصريحات أفضل لاعب في العالم  لثلاث سنوات الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم برشلونة بطل اسبانيا وأوروبا  والعالم بكرة القدم، والتي ادلى بها في مقابلته الحصرية مع مجلة التايم  الأميركية.       
         وقال ميسي أنه يحترم منافسه البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو على جائزة  أفضل لاعب لأنه هداف عظيم ويستطيع حسم أي مباراة، غير أنه لم يستفد كثيرا  على صعيد المستوى الفني من وجود هذه المنافسة التي ابتدعها الإعلام بينه  وبين رونالدو.       
         وقال ميسي لمجلة التايم: "لا أقارن نفسي برونالدو أو أي لاعب آخر  فى أى فريق بالعالم.. كم أنني لا أعتقد أن المنافسة معه أسهمت في رفع  مستواي الفني".       
         وامتدح  ليونيل هداف الغريم ريال مدريد وذلك بتأكيده أنه لاعب عظيم ويستطيع حسم المباراة في أي وقت.       
         ورفض ميسي أن يكون مطاردا أو ملاحقا لكريستيانو رونالدو في تسجيل  الأهداف، فهو يعتبر نفسه في القمة وعلى الآخرين ملاحقته، وقال في هذا  الصدد: "لا أسعى لإحراز الأهداف في الدوري الإسباني للرد على أهداف رونالدو  أو لملاحقته في صدارة هدافي الليغا الإسبانية، أنا لا يلعب ضد ريال مدريد  أو هدافه الأول".       
         يذكر أن برشلونة قد تعادل سلبيا مع فيا ريال السبت الماضي في  الجولة 21 من الليغا في واحدة من المباريات التي عدها النقاد من أسوأ  لقاءات ميسي مع البارشا منذ سنوات.       
         وبسبب هذا التعادل ارتفع فارق النقاط بين النادي الكتالوني (45  نقطة) والنادي الملكي المتصدر بـ52 نقطة إلى 7 نقاط لمصلحة الميرنجى الذي  يؤكد في كل مباراة بالدوري الإسباني أنه عازم على استعادة اللقب الغائب عنه  منذ الموسم 2007-2008.

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخى محمد على الموضوع

----------

